
4 Chinese and 4 American Universities among world’s top 10 in math and computing - nopinsight
https://www.economist.com/china/2018/11/17/tsinghua-university-may-soon-top-the-world-league-in-science-research
======
choot
[https://outline.com/aMXA6s](https://outline.com/aMXA6s)

